# T5 equvalent of 400 w Metal halide?



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

How many watts of T5 HO light = the lumen intensity of 400 watts of metal halide?

Where is the cheapest place to buy T5 HO fixtures and bulbs?


----------



## goldfishes (Nov 26, 2008)

I just bought this http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/product_info.php?cPath=71_136&products_id=1423. Very nice company. They will replace the bulbs with any kind you want for free.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmm! Nice setup! Any info on the lumen output of the fixture with four bulbs?

I hear 400 w MH lights are about 38,000 lumens.


----------



## goldfishes (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't want to make up a number, so I'll refer you to [email protected]. I actually wrote them last night before my purchase and had a real response within ten minutes. He was really nice and explained a lot of technical information about the fixture. Unfortunately, it was over my head, so I didn't retain it. Sorry.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I got a good deal from Reef Geek on my TEK fixture and bulbs (Midday). Shipping was free.

Lumens is a reference scale weighted for green light not the red and blue that stimulates photosynthesis. The hobby needs to replace lumen reference with PAR. Its much more meaningful.


----------



## JET (Dec 20, 2008)

I bought a Catalina 4X54w fixture (I like it) and my understanding was that lumen output would be 20,000 max.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

You also have to remember halides only cover about a 2'x2' patch of tank. So don't just think about total light out put, think about light out put/ sq in


----------

